# Portable fuel tank for Jon.



## Froggy (Apr 16, 2010)

Guys I just want to make sure I get the right stuff, never had an outboard before, got an older 71 Evinrude 6HP, I like a small tank and what else? the hose with the bleading pump thing , any attachements to get the fuel in the outboard? looks like some kind of plug like end by the motor.

Thanks


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, you want to make sure you get the right type of connector from the fuel line to the motor which vary by manufacturer and are usually listed on the package. If you're going to a boat store, they should be able to guide you. If not, I'd browse the web for the one that looks like what you need. I'm guessing you will need something that looks like this:

Depending on what comes with the tank/fuel line kit....you'll need a couple hose clamps if they aren't included.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Each motor has a specific connector that connects to the hose. Youll need that before you can run it. Im sure there are some Johnnyrude guys on here that can point you in the right direction. 

A 3 gallon tank would be a great size for that motor. Theyre about $20-30 at bass pro. Bass pro should have the connector as well. I think $15 should be a safe bet on the cost of the connector, but it should be less. Some people put a connector on the tank side of the hose as well, but it isnt necessary unless you want to disconnect the hose from the tank.. I just use a 1/4" hose clamp there.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 16, 2010)

I would get a 6 gallon tank, just to be safe. There isn't that big of a pric differance. I've learned (the hard way) that when it comed to things like fuel,it always better to have to much versus not enough. Just my thoughts.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Guys I just want to make sure I get the right stuff, never had an outboard before, got an older 71 Evinrude 6HP, I like a small tank and what else? the hose with the bleading pump thing , any attachements to get the fuel in the outboard? looks like some kind of plug like end by the motor.
> 
> Thanks



Hey Froggy,

Here ya go!!

Look closely at the fuel line and the connector in the picture.

https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/outboard_accessories&start=0&selectedSKU=0148-00165-9367

Tanks ( 3gallon and 6 gallon)

https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/outboard_accessories&start=0&selectedSKU=0103-40485-1103

https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/outboard_accessories&start=0&selectedSKU=0103-40485-1106


Connector(picture) to the tank: (supplied by member Brine) (the one on the right...brass connector just screws into the tank.


Image


As a rule of thumb 0.1 of gallon of gas is consume at WOT(wide open throttle) per 1hp per hour

So, 6hp motor, if it running well and tuned well will comsume 0.6 gallon of gas per hour at WOT. Now this a rule of thumb, as you get to know your motor and use it, you you will be able to judge your comsumption. 6hp motor will run about 4 to 5hrs continuously on a 3 gallon tank at WOT.

Remember your motor fuel/oil ratio is 50:1 (remember use WCT-3 2 cycle oil) No just any 2cycle oil.

3 gallon tank 8oz oil to 3gallons of gas 
6 gallon tank 16oz oil to 6 gallons of gas

Don't forget to open the vent plug on the tank when running.

Get spare shear pins for the prop and always have a second boat plug in the boat. Always check the plug is in before you launch the boat. ( That never happened to me :---) )

Good luck my friend!!

cajuncook1


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> I would get a 6 gallon tank, just to be safe. There isn't that big of a pric differance. I've learned (the hard way) that when it comed to things like fuel,it always better to have to much versus not enough. Just my thoughts.



I agree, if you have the extra room in the 1237 to put a six gallon tank, go for it. Your looking at about 40lbs of weight with a full 6 gallon, and 20lbs for the full 3 gallon tank. And obviously the 6 gallon is bigger in size. Its really just depending on how much your gonna use your motor, and how far you travel from the boat ramp.

I had a 9.9hp on my 1448, and I was able to run about 12 miles on my 3 gallon tank before I needed to refuel(and it still had about a 1/4 of a tank left).


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, not a big deal, but I would consider a newer plastic tank over the older metal tanks..much more quite with no nosie from fishing in chopy water and the tank rocking or sliding on the bottom of the boat...unless you are going to put it on a wood / carpeted floor...


----------



## Froggy (Apr 16, 2010)

What would I do without this site!!!! Thanks


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

cajuncook1 said:


> Froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I just want to make sure I get the right stuff, never had an outboard before, got an older 71 Evinrude 6HP, I like a small tank and what else? the hose with the bleading pump thing , any attachements to get the fuel in the outboard? looks like some kind of plug like end by the motor.
> ...



Excellent post Cajuncook!! Very useful info. I didnt know that about fuel consumption..... 8)


----------



## Froggy (Apr 18, 2010)

I did pick up a 6 gallon tank and all the fittings, everything fits to!! would you put some kind of plumber tape on the brass tank fitting, or just screw in tight?

Thanks


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Froggy said:


> I did pick up a 6 gallon tank and all the fittings, everything fits to!! would you put some kind of plumber tape on the brass tank fitting, or just screw in tight?
> 
> Thanks




Just screw it in tight. (that's what I did with mine and it does not leak). The fuel will dissolve or weaken the plumber taper I think.

Have fun fishing froggy!!!! :lol: 

cajuncook1


----------

